# [h] Blood Angels/SM [w] H.Elves, Skaven or offers



## Gurrash (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey there, 

New member as I just discovered these boards. Long story short I'm a returning 40k player who's daughter wants to try WFB as it has dragons, elves and horsies.

SO instead of letting my marines goto waste I figured I would post them up for offer.

I'm mainly interested in High Elves, Skaven, IOB/Skull Pass sprues or any starter army that is mostly unpainted.

I also have the 2009 Space Hulk, opened and played a few times, few of the models have an attempt at painting on them so they may need stripped. I am happy to offer this as well but would need to be a decent offer.

The marines are a from Black Reach (or whatever teh core was called), a space marine battalian, razerback, DC squad. Included are 5 old term models, metal 5man DC squad with 2x chaplains. Also an additional Dreadnought from the starter box set (I think there may be the guts of 2 sets there).

I live in the UK (N.ireland) and would prefer to use paypal for safety.

Pics can be provided. Most is unpainted and still on sprues.

Thanks in advance, 
Gurr


----------



## TomxJ (Mar 2, 2013)

Heya,

PM sent regarding high elves. I have a few in my trade thread.

Regards

Tom j


----------



## smidge222 (Jan 28, 2009)

Pm sent


----------

